# Should I take extra progesterone?



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi

Just had a FET today using DE.  When I had my lining scan last week it was still quite thin as I had only been on 2mg of Progynova per day up to that point so was told to up to 8mg per day. I have also been taking 400mg of Cyclogest twice per day since Tuesday. Am just worried that I am taking too much estrogen and not enough progesterone or am I wrong in my thinking. My previous 2 fresh cycles I was on only 6mg of Progynova.

Thanks

Clarab


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Dosages and protocols vary.
The oestrogen is to grow the lining (proflierative) and the progesterone is to make it receptive (secretory) and both help to maintain the lining.
Your current dosages sound normal to me from protocols I have seen and been on. In a fresh IVF cycle you have absolutely massive blood levels of oestrogen from the multiple mature follicels and they don't necessarily increase the progesterone dose unless the lining is very thick.
If you are worried ask your doctor for reassurance.


----------



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you Hazel   your opinion reassures me.

Clarab


----------

